# Kaufberatung 26" MTB für 7-Jährigen



## monokoi (20. August 2019)

Suche für meinen Sohn mit 57cm Schrittlänge ein MTB mit 26" Laufrädern. Ein Bekannter hat mir das VPace Max26 empfohlen, jedoch liegt es preislich als Neuware über unserem Budget. Somit suchen wir entweder ein gebrauchtes, ein Modell eines anderen Herstellers oder auch empfehlenswerte Komponenten zum Selbstbau.

Was würdet ihr mir hier bitte empfehlen?

Schrittlänge: 57cm
Größe: 127cm
Alter: fast 7
Fähigkeit: Anfänger, jedoch sicher
Eigenbau möglich
Div. Kleinteile vorhanden, jedoch für 26" Erwachsenen Rad
Einsatz für Wald und Feldwege


----------



## joglo (20. August 2019)

hi, es gibt nicht viele 26er Bikes die schon für einen 7jährigen mit 127cm Größe fahrbar sind, eher nur die speziell dafür getrimmten Bikes von VPace und Federleicht/mworx und die gibts noch nicht lange, deshalb kaum ein Gebrauchtangebot.
Andere auch gute Kinderbike-Hersteller wie Kubikes oder Pyro nur um mal zwei Marken zu nennen, empfehlen für die Größe max. ein Bike mit 24er Rädern.

Fraglich ist auch ob ein "Anfänger" wie Du schreibst, nicht auch etwas mit der puren Größe eines VPace oder Federleicht Bikes mit 26Rädern (abgesehen von der Sitzposition) überfordert ist.

Du siehts, ich persönlich würde Dir eher zu einem 24er raten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monokoi (20. August 2019)

@joglo Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Gibt es berstimmte Modelle, welche Du empfehlen kannst?


----------



## joglo (20. August 2019)

monokoi schrieb:


> @joglo Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Gibt es berstimmte Modelle, welche Du empfehlen kannst?


Es gibt hier im Forum so die üblichen Verdächtigen, empfehlenswerte Kinderbikes der Marken (ohne Reihenfolge und Wertung): Kubikes, Pyro/Kania, Islabikes, Frog, Woom, Hotpepper (nur noch gebraucht), Earlyrider und ein paar andere wenige. 
Mittlerweile denken auch Großserienhersteller wie Orbea, Commencal, wie auch Ghost, Giant, Scott und Cube etwas um, und haben das eine oder andere brauchbare Kinderbike im Angebot (hier muss man aber genau hinschauen, dass nicht minderwertige und nicht-kindgerechte Komponenten verbaut werden).
Volle Übersicht z.B. hier https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/brands

Der Einfachheit ziehe ich jetzt mal ein Kubike 24s als Mountainbike raus: https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S/ das würde größenmäßig gut passen und Preis/Leistung ist gut (auch den Wiederverkaufspreis sollte man berücksichtigen).
Eher für mehr Alround (nicht-off-road Einsatz) wären z.B. Woom 5 https://woombikes.com/shop/product/woom-5-2019-531 oder Giant ARX 24 https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/arx-24-2019

Gebraucht ist am einfachseten ein Islabike, Pyro/Kania, Kubike oder Hotpepper zu finden z.B. bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen das so ohne Einschränkungen empfohlen werden kann.


----------



## monokoi (20. August 2019)

Klasse, danke für deine Mühe. Das Kubike sieht ganz ordentlich aus und Gewicht und Preis sind echt OK. Ggf noch eine Federgabel dran und der Kleine sollte glücklich sein. Die anderen genannten Marken sehe ich mir nun auch an. Merci!


----------



## radlfaxe (20. August 2019)

Ich würde bei Kinderbikes immer auch sehr aufs Gewicht schauen (da ist das Kubike ja auch für). Sohnemann bekam in dem Alter ein teures geschenkt, es war aber einfach zu schwer, als dass es ihm Spaß gemacht hätte.


----------



## afru (20. August 2019)

Was haltet Ihr vom CUBE 240 TM Reaction bei der Größe?


----------



## monokoi (20. August 2019)

@radlfaxe  Danke für den Tip. Von allen Optionen ist dies derzeit mein Favourite. Das Norco Fluid 4.3 sieht auch gut aus für den Preis, jedoch finde ich keine Angabe zum Gewicht und auch einen Händler zu finden ist nicht einfach.


----------



## monokoi (20. August 2019)

@afru Danke für den Tip! Sieht echt gut aus und: kein Gripshift - bin mir nicht sicher ob das gut ist oder nicht. (Habe es selbst nie gehabt) Beim Preis von 800€ müsste ich ein's gebraucht finden.


----------



## afru (21. August 2019)

Hallo Monokoi Schau dir mal das
*Naloo Hill Bill *
an. VPAC Rahmen mit nicht ganz so hochwertiger Ausstattung aber für 750€ bleibt noch Geld zum basteln übrig


----------



## monokoi (21. August 2019)

@afru Danke, sieht gut aus. Unsres Grenze is bei ca. €500 - gebraucht durchaus eine Option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (21. August 2019)

afru schrieb:


> VPAC Rahmen [...]



Sicher? Optisch sehr ähnlich aber die Geometriedaten passen nicht zusammen.


----------



## giant_r (21. August 2019)

wer sagt denn dass das ein vpace rahmen bei den naloo sein soll? ich glaube eher nicht, die kettenstreben sind doch ganz anders geformt, wenn mann sich die 24" mal anschaut.


----------



## chris5000 (21. August 2019)

Das ist definitiv kein VPACE-Rahmen bei Naloo. Aber von der Form her doch frappierend ähnlich...

Inzwischen sind in Sachen Kinder-MTB übrigens auch woom gerade in den Ring gestiegen. Allerdings (noch) ohne Federgabel. Und wenn auch nicht innerhalb des 500.- Euro Budgets und auch bei 128cm bei 24 Zoll , doch preislich- austattungs- und gewichtsmäßig recht wettbewerbsfähig: https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/woom-bikes-off-kinder-mtb-mountainbikes-interview

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## afru (21. August 2019)

Sorry auf Details habe ich nicht geachtet, sah für mich so aus wie das VPACE.
Die Woom Off 5 sind im mom mein Favorit, Federgabel kommt im Jan/Feb dazu und soll 200€ mehr kosten also ca 950€


----------



## thomasbee (20. Februar 2021)

monokoi schrieb:


> Suche für meinen Sohn mit 57cm Schrittlänge ein MTB mit 26" Laufrädern. Ein Bekannter hat mir das VPace Max26 empfohlen, jedoch liegt es preislich als Neuware über unserem Budget. Somit suchen wir entweder ein gebrauchtes, ein Modell eines anderen Herstellers oder auch empfehlenswerte Komponenten zum Selbstbau.
> 
> Was würdet ihr mir hier bitte empfehlen?
> 
> ...


Und, was ist es geworden?


----------

